# diclofenac side effects



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

GP has prescribed 50mg diclofenac for me but I'm stuggling with the side effects. I took today's dose after my lunch but have had a really bad tummy this afternoon a bout 2-3 hours after taking the tablet.

Is there anything else I can try to lessen the side effects?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PW,

Sorry I didn't get back to you Friday   had a nuts busy weekend so far!

Fraid it looks like you are in the percentage of the population that can't tolerate NSAID's   They can be particularlity nasty to the stomach lining and cause bad pain/heartburn. Only way to really solve this is to take them with other drugs that will help to protect the stomach e.g. ranitidine or a PPI drug (omeprazole/lansporazole/pantoprazole), you'd need to see GP again to get these prescribed. Might not be possible just now but worth lettign GP know about this so if you ever need a NSAID again you can make sure you get drugs to protect stomach at the same time.

Hope you feel better soon  
Maz x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Mazv, GP did give me Motilium as well but I think that might be causing a large % of the problem too. I'm not taking the motilium any more & will try ranitidene instead although it says not to take them to take them at the same time?

Hope you mange to get a few minutes to yourself soon!


----------

